

Here's the enormous hangar Google bought to fill with robots - espeed
http://qz.com/176551/heres-the-enormous-hangar-google-bought-to-fill-with-robots/

======
dhoulb
> Bottom line: who can stop Google getting what it wants?

Why would they want to? They want to lease airport space, not poison babies.

People overreact to Google all the time. They've in a really weird PR place.
People kinda love them, but are also terrified of them, and they cant really
put a finger on why.

